

glTail.rb - realtime logfile visualization - luccastera
http://www.fudgie.org/

======
brett
That is surprisingly easy to get running and fun to watch. The logfile I
hooked it up to is not nearly as active as the one in the video, but it's kind
of cool because my attention drifts away and then it starts suddenly jumping
around.

It would be pretty awesome for a monitor-in-the-lobby sort of thing.

------
nailer
It'd be nice to watch a higher res video & read the text.

------
juanpablo
I love it. Look like the kind of program you see in CSI.

